# [RISOLTO]bloccare mouse sullo schermo?

## turborocket

raga mi serve una mano...è un problemino futile però vorrei risolverlo...allora ho eliminato i desktop quindi me ne rimane uno solo.

quando adrrivo al margine destro/sinistro del monitor il mouse mi sparisce(come se dovesse andare ad un altro desktop e ricompare a sinistra/destra....mi da un fastidio...spacco tutto...come lo risolvo???grazie:D

poi un'altra domanda avrei da porgere

ho messo stanotte il kde, però non so come eseguirlo se non lanciandolo da xfce4...in questo modo però mi rimangono le barre di xfce4 e sicuramente vado a perdere in risorse.

per ora quando accendo il pc mi va in shell(non so come mettere in automatico il kde)

help:DLast edited by turborocket on Sun Oct 24, 2004 8:33 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## [hammerfall]

dovesti avviare un login grafico, per esempio kdm (che e' specifico per il kde) questo ti permette di scegliere che wm usare per la sessione.

se vuoi lanciarlo in automatico se non erro c'e' lo script in /etc/init.d quindi basta fare 

```
#rc-update add kdm default
```

cosi' il login manager partira' in automatico all'avvio della macchina.

C'e' anche un modo per dire quale deve essere il wm via file di configurazione pero' a memoria non mi ricordo dove stia questo settaggio.

----------

## turborocket

```
root@porno-->~ # rc-update add kdm default

 * /sbin/rc-update: /etc/init.d/kdm not found; aborting.

root@porno-->~ # ls /etc/init.d/

alsasound   checkroot    cupsd       famd          hdparm    lircmd      net.eth0  numlock    rsyncd        shutdown.sh  urandom

bootmisc    clock        depscan.sh  functions.sh  hostname  local       net.lo    portmap    runscript.sh  splash       xdm

bootsplash  consolefont  domainname  gpm           keymaps   localmount  netmount  reboot.sh  samba         sshd         xfs

checkfs     crypto-loop  esound      halt.sh       lircd     modules     nscd      rmnologin  serial        syslog-ng    xprint

root@porno-->~ # 
```

non c'è  :Question: 

----------

## alemare

ciao! credo vada bene anche xdm che ho visto che hai...

CIAO ALEMARE

----------

## turborocket

se metto l'xdm mi chiede il login però poi mi dice rob riguardanti una sessione...non so...quello di xdm mi fa schifo non si può fare qualche cosa con il kdm?

e per eseguire il kde senza aprire xfce4?

----------

## alemare

prova a guardare qui...

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/kde-config.xml

se non continua a partire forse devi mettere qualcosa del genere in ~/.xinitrc

exec kde

exec percorso kde... non so com'è di preciso con kde

----------

## turborocket

ok do uno sguardo e faccio sapere com'è

----------

## assente

la via + pulita sarebbe modificare /etc/rc.conf

```

# What display manager do you use ?  [ xdm | gdm | kdm | entrance ]

DISPLAYMANAGER="gdm"

```

e mettere quello che vuoi... ovviamente lo script che parte è sempre xdm; rc-update add xdm default

----------

## turborocket

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> raga mi serve una mano...è un problemino futile però vorrei risolverlo...allora ho eliminato i desktop quindi me ne rimane uno solo.
> 
> quando adrrivo al margine destro/sinistro del monitor il mouse mi sparisce(come se dovesse andare ad un altro desktop e ricompare a sinistra/destra....mi da un fastidio...spacco tutto...come lo risolvo???grazie:D
> 
> 

 

per questo problema c'è soluzione?

----------

## paolo

Ma Mandrake, SuSE, RedHat e compagnia bella hanno chiuso i battenti?

----------

